# ibook g4 lent



## Whitetooth (11 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour,

j'ai un ibook g4 10.3.9. 55 Giga dont 26 disponibles. Tout fonctionnait bien mais depuis un moment il est lent pour tout et même hyper lent au moment d'imprimer par exemple alors que je n'ai pas changé d'imprimante. Le seul truc c'est que j'ai adjoint le logiciel word 11.0. et il me semble que les problèmes ont commencé là, mais rien de sur.

merci de votre aide


----------



## rimo89 (11 Janvier 2009)

Alors super sujet car j'ai le même problème que toi , j'ai un ibook g4 qui est lent , je ne sais pas pourquoi mais lié le problème avec word me paraît floue. Peut être que la mise à jour à 10.3.9 n'est pas optimale. La fonction recherche est d'une lenteur énervante .

Comment faut-il faire ?


----------



## JPTK (11 Janvier 2009)

Lent comment ? En secondes ou en minutes ?
Un petit coup de MAINTENANCE ?

Sinon vous avez regardez le moniteur d'activité en sélectionnant "toutes mes opérations" pour voir si un processus bouffait pas le processeur ?
Vous êtes bien sur "meilleurs perf" dans les éco d'énergie ?


----------



## Whitetooth (11 Janvier 2009)

l'impression et la recherche c'est l'horreur , c'est en minutes.
Je vais essayer votre logiciel


----------

